# Chain or belt



## dam13n666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi I have a Maxima qx 3.0 v6 SE is it a timing belt or chain? Many thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the engine is a VG30E, then it uses a timing belt. If the engine is a VQ30DE, then it uses a timing chain.


----------



## dam13n666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not sure which engine it is but it is a 1996 model


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VQ30DE engine was first introduced on the Maxima's in 1995. Check your VIN number; it should start with "JN1" then the fourth position should be a "D" which indicates a VQ30DE.


----------

